# A couple more Mylar



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Two more mylar (it has me fascinated), the seams are not covered this time, I figure the fish won't care. Both the same old 3",Kauri Pine, weighted, with reversed lips. Won't be doing any more of these for a while, I jammed my right thumb in the truck door. pete.

This one is clear orange over pink, which gives a great copper flash.









Clear yellow, green and smoke over silver gets you something like Tarpon colors.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Sweet Hazmail! I cant even see the seems. I almost picked up some of that type paper at a craft store yesterday but couldnt pull the trigger. After seeing yours I am regreting it.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice looking baits Pete...I just started a batch of lures I will put some flash too as well...hope they turn out half as nice as yours did!


----------



## JBlaze (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice looking baits, how does the action differ with those reversed lips? Take care of that thumb. 
John


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Walleye - go to the $ Shop and buy some gift bags, they are probably cheaper than sheets of mylar, I think I paid $2 ea for big ones. The thumb is a critical part of stretching this stuff, so I hope it heals quick.
Fugi - Can't wait to see the results, you will be addicted to the flash too - I'm just hoping the fish are, I'm going after Flathead (different to your F/H there) in a couple of weeks, so building up the stocks.
John - with the lip reversed the action is slowed from a hard, fast shake to a narrow slow sway and it swims a bit shallower, all action is just about reversed - If you put a small lip on the back, you get a diving glider with just a little sway. 
Thank you for all your comments, it's appreciated. pete


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Pete, those are really sharp. I'm enjoying watching all the ways you've done it. I was into it there for a while and I had to almost pull myself away from it. Its fun and the rewards are quick when you hit it with the clear coats.

Right now I'm in the process of trying to duplicate the colors of a threadfin shad, which I'm finding difficult.

Sorry to hear about your thumb. I was swinging the heat gun yesterday and touched it to the inside of my left bicep. I decided not to leave it there for too long though. It's okay, the scar will match the one on my right forearm where I did the same thing two years ago.  

Got any pictures of your flatheads?


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Vince- here is a picture of a Au Flathead (tiger or dusky)- get to about 15 lb, but most are 2-3lb (great eating) the larger ones are all ways female and are usually thrown back. 
I am going to a salt water lake at the coast for a week in March, where each year we see some giants, and sometimes catch one. Very primitive looking fish, an ambusher that buries itself in the sand with only the beady eyes visible, waiting for something to cruise past, garbage guts, will eat anything, but good fun on lures and plastics. Has all the weapons, razor sharp tiny teeth and a spike on it's gill plates, cuts like a razor and is poisonous (has a blood anticoagulant) which burns bad. Likes lying in the sun in 2' of water waiting for juvenile mullet or a prawn (saltwater shrimp) to swim by, so is good with poppers on the sand flats. 
I know what you mean about the thread fin shad, I am trying to get up a prawn pattern , it's not easy copying nature or even trying to. Hope that burn is not too deep. pete








http://www.efishalbum.com/search.asp?Family=&Species=&CommonName=Flathead&Submit=Submit


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry fellas, I meant the steel/brass colored lure below has colors of a Saratoga not Tarpon, although there is nothing wrong with a Tarpon either. pete


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Great looking baits there Pete. I hope you know your are making the rest of us work way to hard just trying to keep up. May have to give the mylar a try, sure like the look of the tarpon bait.


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 8, 2008)

That Mylar is some good looking stuff, for sure!


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice looking lures, i do believe that i could catch a bass or saugeye on that first 1.
Rookie question, when i go to the craft store, is the Mylar in a sheet form ? and is it called mylar or something else ?


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

dont know how you guys do it, tried it once and wow what a mess, looks like one of the kids tried it, l.o.l., just dont have the knack or paitenece to do foiling i guess, awesome foiling haz, always enjoy your work

Etch


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Etch- Mylar frogs would be bizarre, keep at it and it gets easier.

Mike- I go to the $ Shop and buy gift bags, they are cheaper (less expensive) than sheet form . If you can't get the bags , go to the art store, gift wrap shop or florists and ask for Holographic paper, they may also call it cellophane, which it isn't. Tackle shops usually sell small self sticking sheets for spoons etc, but do not have the variety of colors - if you can get silver you can make it any color with paint. pete


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm trying to make an imitation prawn (your shrimp), to catch Flathead/Bream here, getting closer to colors with neutral weight and shallow running. I want to place the lip at the rear on the next ones, so it looks more realistic going backwards, could be interesting tuning them. I have posted two pics to show the pearl effect. pete


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

I thank you sir for the reply !! so for using the gift bags you would have to use some spray on glue, to make it stick. Have used the peel and stick lure tape before on some jigging spoons, and it was pretty easy to work with, but like you said, its hard to find a lot of different colors in that stuff.
But that is why the make paint and Sharpie markers, i guess.
Here is a pic of the spoons.


----------



## JBlaze (Feb 8, 2008)

Another source for the thin sheets of Reflective Mylar is the inside of Mylar Balloons about 3 bucks and there is at least 2 square feet of material in them.

Inside of Mylar Balloon
http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh72/JBlaze1952/P2200053.jpg

Outside Of Mylar Balloon
http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh72/JBlaze1952/P2200054.jpg

a couple of unfinished lures with Mylar Balloon Skin
http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh72/JBlaze1952/P2200063.jpg


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Pete...nice looking prawn...maybe getting closer on the colors, but you definitely got the eyes right...I love shrimp and I would bite into those!  

Are those weighted so on a pause they would just suspend? (EDIT: DUH...went back a reread your post) That and going backwards sounds like a perfect presentation!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Pete incredible work! I love your lures!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Pete, I'm taking the two bodies you sent me to the seminar March 1st along with the bent Lexan lips you made. I'm going to put them on display to show how precise your work is.

John visited me not long ago and I showed him the stuff you sent me and he was also amazed at how precisely they're made.

The overall shape you've come up with is surely a natural for action. The foiling is like icing.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

*Vince*- Don't let anyone get their oily hands on those blanks or you will never be able to paint them, especially the girls, with their silicone impregnated, cows udder, emu oil, wrinkle removing moisturizers, on their little fingers.
The lip press Mk4 is ready to assemble, just have to get my mate with the gas torch to solder it together. It is much simpler and should be much more user friendly, anyone should be able to build one - this is assuming it works of course, we never know!!
*Mike* I PM you this morning.
*Blaze* - I have never thought of balloons, but I think you are onto something here, I have been going to try chip/cracker packets just for the chrome look, but with the balloons you get holograph and chrome.
Thank you all, for those compliments, it is appreciated - like I said in another post, photography can make anything look good, I'm just hoping fish don't look too close. pete


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Pete,

Love those prawns...what kind of fish are you going after with those? You said but what are they???

Rod


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Rod- I don't know if you have seen this post before, but here is a picture of a Au Flathead (tiger or dusky)- get to about 15 lb, but most are 2-3lb (great eating) the larger ones are always female and are usually thrown back.
I am going to a salt water lake at the coast for a week in March, where each year we see some giants, and sometimes catch one. Very primitive looking fish, an ambusher that buries itself in the sand with only the beady eyes visible, waiting for something to cruise past, garbage guts, will eat anything, but good fun on lures and plastics. Has all the weapons, razor sharp tiny teeth and a spike on it's gill plates, cuts like a razor and is poisonous (has a blood anticoagulant) which burns bad. Likes lying in the sun in 2' of water waiting for juvenile mullet or a prawn (saltwater shrimp) to swim by, so is good with poppers on the sand flats. Pete
http://www.efishalbum.com/search.asp?Family=&Species=&CommonName=Flathead&Submit=Submit


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I did see the post, just didn't realize that is what you are after with those baits. Very Awesome....how do they fight?

Rod


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Rod - I would not call them a game fish, but they put up a reasonable fight, especially in shallow water, they have more torque than speed. Most of the fun is in sneaking up without spooking them, like most saltwater flats fishing I suppose.The best part of all about them, is their meat.pete


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Not quite the same color but here it is in reverse, just how a shrimp should be. Neutral, shallow with very little action, I'm hoping it fools them. pete


----------

